# sex???



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

How can you tell danio sex?

I have 3 and don't know their sex.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Males are more slender and sleek. Mature females are fat, especially when egg-laden. In the ordinary zebra danio, the males' yellow white areas (stripes and on the dorsal fin edge) are a much stronger yellow. Males tend to be smaller and more vibrant in color. Females full of eggs will have an enlarged ovipositor (where the eggs come out).


----------

